# Carb Countng Book Recommendations?



## rspence (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello friends,

I'm about to spend an amazon voucher on a carb counting book and just thought I'd see if any of you have ones you would or wouldn't recommend? 

Thanks in advance...

Rachel


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2010)

Collins gem carb couting book is the one i use,it is perfect to fit in my handbag as well


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2010)

There are a couple Rachel:

Carb Counter: A Clear Guide to Carbohydrates in Everyday Foods (Collins GEM) is a good pocket sized guide. 

Also:
Carbs and Cals: A Visual Guide to Carbohydrate and Calorie Counting for People with Diabetes which is an 'at a glance' photo-illustrated book which can help particularly when eating out.


----------



## gewatts (Apr 28, 2010)

I like the Map fat and calorie counter book (also does carbs). It's small like the Collins Gem book but seems to have more in it. I have both books and prefer the Map book. We've also got the Salter Nutritional scales which are good (small enough to fit in a big handbag!).


----------



## Mand (Apr 28, 2010)

I like, and use mostly:

The Australian Women's Weekly Fat+Carb+Protein Counter (acpuk books)
ISBN 1-903-77704-6


----------



## Kei (Apr 29, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Collins gem carb couting book is the one i use,it is perfect to fit in my handbag as well



This is the one I use too, along with the carb-counting booklet that the hospital gave us.

I've got the Salter Nutri-Weigh Scales too - the "travel" version, which fits in a changing bag, so is good if you're eating out or staying at a relative's for a while.


----------



## johnellis (May 9, 2010)

Hi,

I have recently started on an insulin pump and have been getting to grips with carbohydrate counting.  I am also looking to find a good resource to help me out with this I especially struggle when eating out or have the odd take-away meal as without having a set of scales handy its difficult to judge the amount.  If anyone has recommendations of website or books that may help I'd be interested to hear from you.

Thanks. J


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2010)

johnellis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently started on an insulin pump and have been getting to grips with carbohydrate counting.  I am also looking to find a good resource to help me out with this I especially struggle when eating out or have the odd take-away meal as without having a set of scales handy its difficult to judge the amount.  If anyone has recommendations of website or books that may help I'd be interested to hear from you.
> 
> Thanks. J



Hi John, welcome to the forum  As mentioned above, I think this is a very good book, especially for take out meals as it gives a clear pictorial representation of portion sizes for a 'quick compare':

Carbs and Cals: A Visual Guide to Carbohydrate and Calorie Counting for People with Diabetes


----------



## johnellis (May 9, 2010)

Thank you for the recommendation I have just had a quick look on Amazon and seen on the 'look inside' bit and it seams like there are quite a few meals in the book with different portions which looks great and just what I need.  There is a bit of a wait to get it at the moment from there but I found the link to another website where it is in stock www.carbsandcals.com so I will order it and let you know how I get on.


----------



## johnellis (May 12, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks you again to Northerner for the book recommendation (Carbs & Cals) it arrived today and from the initial flick through it looks fantastic.  I especially like the meal and take away section which is just what I was looking for.  It will hopefully give me a much better idea when I am out and about in guessing my carbs.


----------



## Tezzz (May 12, 2010)

I use the Collins Gem book too.

The visual book that Northerner posted looks tempting. Perhaps I'll have to buy Northerner a pint and let me have a read of his copy.


----------

